# Farmall 200 Service



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I don't know a lot about tractors and I'm learning mechanics. Please dumb down any advice to basics. Even if we get the M going I don't think I want to use it any more. I am considering buying the 200 from my father in law. It is not the ideal haying tractor by any means, but It does do what I need it to do. It'll pull the baler and rake and it will power the sickle bar. It would be mine to learn on and mine to break.

It does start and run currently but it doesn't sound the best. I'm sure my father in law knows what to do but I want to take some initiative and have an idea what needs to be done. I am asking a very vague question but I need to start somewhere.

What is a small list of things to check or replace when doing a basic tune up on a farmall 200? I need it running good enough to work for second cutting. I only do 7 acres but it needs to hold up. I do not have a manual yet... but I do appreciate any advice.

Thanks


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Spark plugs, points, condenser, rotor in the ignition system. Most Farmalls plug gap is .030, point gap is .019 for new points and .016 for used.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

I just watched a video and made a list.


drain oil
check/replace air filter
check/add coolant
check/clean battery terminals
remove oil filter
add new oil
check trans/rear end fluid levels
grease all fittings

Thanks for the help Stack


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Check and top up steering box (gearbox oil)

A couple of drops of oil on the distributor shaft and starter motor and generator bearings

Check drive belt condition and tightness

Check all bolts for tightness

Check and adjust clutch and brake pedals (probably need a manual to get the adjustment right)

Check and adjust tappet clearance (you would probably need help with this one)

Roger


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks Roger


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

What kind of oil do I put in the 200?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Pretty sure the 200 still has an oil bath air filter which is not replaced, just cleaned. I'm sure theres a video out there somewhere detailing that.


----------



## MyDaughtersPony (Jun 12, 2016)

Engine oil I meant


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

New oil. 

Sorry could help myself this morning, go ahead and slap me. I let someone else tell you grade of oil and detergent or not.

However, I would suggest you save the old oil and use it to 'paint' your sickle mower after each cutting. That's what we used to do, paint the bar, the sections and the guards. Wait might be frowned upon today. Back in those days, a neighbor built a spreader to put used oil on the road to keep the dust down too.

Anyway we did what could be wrong today, until sickle bar mower was put away in the barn for the winter.

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I am assuming that you're considering buying the 200 because of a sweet family price, sweet family financing, or both. If neither, you may want to take this opportunity, if you want to call it that, to really look what's out there and how it would work better (or worse) for your intended use.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

unless the 200 price is dirt cheap I would pass on it....I would go Farmall 300 or 350 with live PTO and live hydrualics. A bit bigger than the 200 but smaller than the M. Big enough to easily run a PTO powered baler or mower conditioner if you ever change equipment. Wont't guzzle gas like the m does either yet way more modern. $1500 can buy a serviceable 300 but a 350 will be a bit more(do note the 300 and 350 were made in row crop version and utility versions. I prefer the taller row crop versions for haying as they ride smoother and they are cooler temperature wise for the operator to sit on as your legs are not straddling the hot transmission which also roasts your ...)

Don't get me wrong a 200 is a nice tractor, but you will always be limited to the equipment you have now with ablsoutely no room for growth or really even minor upgrades. And you already know how the 200 struggled with a bush hog....

Owning your own stuff is the only way to operate IMOP. In reality, I should sell my Farmall h and Farmall M and pick me up a Farmall 300 or 350 with live PTO as it would be a better fit for my operation also.


----------

